# Late fishing report, and some guidance if possible



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey guys, new to the board. I've been surfing around on here for a couple months, just taking in some knowledge and what not. Finally got around to getting away from work(and now school) to do some fishing two weeks ago. So I will start out with reporting on that.

Went down to galveston, and went to the pier. Dont know which one its called, but it is the one with the hotel, and that T's at the end. Haha. Not a very eventful night, except for I hooked up with a 44" Drum, and it has now got the bug in me, and I'm wanting to go again ASAP!

Pictures:

















and a little hammerhead a guy next to us caught:









So, now for the advice if I may ask for it!

Planning on going again this weekend. Friday evening, after work, I'm going to head out. I dont know where the fish are right now, and was wondering if I could get some ideas. I'm cool with driving(I live in the spring area, north of houston for reference), I just want to find some fish! haha. Do you guys suggest any certain places? Maybe looking to hook up with some flounder?

Then sunday morning I plan on being out early, I've been reading that you guys that are fishing the surf at the seawall are hooking up with some trout and other fish. So I'm thinking I may try that, so what would you guys suggest as far as bait goes for that?

Any help would be greatly appreciated! I've mainly been a freshwater fisher my whole life...but catching that drum has the heart now pumping saltwater!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

You ready to write. That is the question, what to use. Walk into Academy and go down the salt water isle and you will see everyones best lure.

Just kidding, it depends on conditions and what fish are around. I think one of the most important things you can do is learn how to work the lure/bait you have choosen. Presentation is key along with the right lure/bait.

You could use skitter walk, mirror lure (decide on a type and color) there are only about a million, plastics, or use the old popping cork and live shrimp. Or you could use croker.

It is really hard to pick one or just a few. Again, knowing how to present the lure/bait is important. 

I would start with some type of spec rig, or a top water of some sort. It is 2cool to see a trout blow up on the top water.

BTW, the drum looked nice. I dont think he enjoyed the finger in the eye LOL.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah, about the finger in the eye. My buddy went to pick him up like that, and I freaked out, due to I fully planned on releasing him. Apparently that was the WRONG thing to say, I got huge ear full from everyone on the pier...I thought drum was a trash fish basically for eating? Anyway, gave him away to a gentleman on the pier...hopefully he ate him.

And yeah, I figured there are TONS of different lures of choice. Figured I would ask though right.  I will snoop around and go see what they have. I was at Gander Mountain tonight, picked up a floating bait holder thing, and some misc. tackle. I'm going to be going and picking things up all week I'm sure. haha.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

If the surf is flat (or near flat) and calm, it is worth a shot in the surf. In general, you would much prefer to have greenish water, but lately the fishing has been good in even sandy water in the surf, provided it is fairly calm. 

For a first-timer, my recommendation would be to try live shrimp. It is by far the most consistent bait for catching numbers of fish in the surf. Over time lures can catch bigger fish, but if you're after some action and your best chance to catch a few specks, I'd try live shrimp. Rig it up under a cork of some kind (I prefer the Cajun Thunder or Mansfield Mauler floats...bright orange corks available at Academy and other stores). Use 3-4' of leader under the cork, and possible some weight about halfway up the leader. (sometimes I've had success with no weight, but I usually use a small barrel weight)

If you're not familiar with fishing with live shrimp, you need to take great care to keep them alive. I recommend buying a pint of shrimp per person and putting in a big, clean cooler for the ride to the beach. Have them fill the cooler up with water...by giving the shrimp all that water to swim in, they have a much better chance of surviving. Then when you get to the beach, take the shrimp immediately to the water and put them in a flow-troll bait bucket. 

If you don't want to use live bait, generally shrimp tail or other soft plastic jigs will get the most numbers. However plugs such as mirrolures are the best bet for catching larger surf trout. Spoons also work well.

Most people fish off the 2nd sandbar, but when the conditions are good you can catch trout anywhere in the surf. Make sure you don't skip over the more shallow water in the 1st gut. In the mornings this is often the best place, so start there and if you don't get anything gradually wade out. 

As for the Friday night fishing, you might consider the San Luis Pass pier. This is one of the best night fishing spots, especially for specks under the lights. The only drawback is that it is not very big and gets very very crowded on weekends. 

Good luck, and feel free to ask if you have any more questions..


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

walk and target the legs of the pier by lowering the bait there or passing the bait by. or while driving if you ever see a road that has the water divided to two sections find where the water connects to other side and fish the outgoing water . good example is water under 146 bridege at he stop sign to fishmarket .


----------



## selder (May 3, 2007)

across777 gave you the best advise. good luck and make sure you use a wading net in the surf or you may be in for a heart break


----------



## woods2257 (Mar 18, 2008)

*fishing in t-bay*

was thinking about fishing t-bay this weekend some were around the mouth of reds fish there before and got some specs,reds and blue catfish. would like to know if anybody has a report or should i go to la port .


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

selder said:


> across777 gave you the best advise. good luck and make sure you use a wading net in the surf or you may be in for a heart break


I assume by a wading net, you mean a small landing net to use to scoop up the little critters? I could see where that would be handy! :spineyes:

I will keep looking around on here and see what you guys seem to be using, go pick some up, and just give it a try, thats all you can do right? I will work on my presentation techniques in the pool, and see what I can get down. Hopefully it will pay off with at least a couple hook up's this weekend.

Thanks guys!


----------



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

*Nice Catch!*

The larger drum (and redfish) meat is usually pretty course and dry IMO. I don't care for it. But the small puppy drum are delicious.

BTW, you probably know this, but just in case, you can only keep one drum over 30" IIRC. Sorry, not trying to Jr. GW. Just wanted you to know in case some guy trys to get you to give him more than one.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

44 " drum was illegal to keep. You should of released that fish.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/fish/limits_saltwater/


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

jig said:


> The larger drum (and redfish) meat is usually pretty course and dry IMO. I don't care for it. But the small puppy drum are delicious.
> 
> BTW, you probably know this, but just in case, you can only keep one drum over 30" IIRC. Sorry, not trying to Jr. GW. Just wanted you to know in case some guy trys to get you to give him more than one.


It has to be over 52" to keep a single drum over 30"

a Black Drum: No more than one black drum over 52 inches may be retained per person per day and counts as part of the daily bag and possession limit.

I was told the reason they even allow that is because it would be a state record.. Dont quote me on that though.. Once they get over 30" they are full of worms anyhow. Release those big fish they are big breeders and no good to eat..


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

robul said:


> 44 " drum was illegal to keep. You should of released that fish.
> 
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/fish/limits_saltwater/


oh wow, correct you are. I had no idea, and trusted the guys that were there. Which I should not have, so definatly my fault on that one. I now would agree that it definatly should have been returned. I just picked up the TPWD handbook, and will review all the lengths for any fish I may try and be keeping in the future.


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

Get yourself a hook-in-line map from academy. Its full of walk in wade fishing spots all around the Galveston Bay complex. I started off wadefishing Texas City and would hook up with flounder pretty often. If wading is not your thing I would get a kayak. Kayaks are not to $$ and are very versatile and will give you a ton of spots to try out. As far as bait, Live shrimp is a good way to start off, just make sure you keep them alive and kickin'.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Alex258 said:


> Get yourself a hook-in-line map from academy. Its full of walk in wade fishing spots all around the Galveston Bay complex. I started off wadefishing Texas City and would hook up with flounder pretty often. If wading is not your thing I would get a kayak. Kayaks are not to $$ and are very versatile and will give you a ton of spots to try out. As far as bait, Live shrimp is a good way to start off, just make sure you keep them alive and kickin'.


I will try and pick one up tomorrow hopefully, and start mapping out the areas. I was thinking about just hitting the seawall at 61st street, and wading on out! haha. Maybe this isnt the best idea? I will try and at least look for the birds, seems that is a way to find the bait?

also, I plan on bringing a cast net, can you pick up croaker and what not with somthing like that? I figure shrimp I could get if they are there, and then I've got the little silver shad looking things before...dont know how good of bait they are though.


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

If the surf is green the seawall is a good bet. I haven't been down there so I don't know what it looks like. If your looking for bait those marsh areas to the right before you get onto the island are loaded with pretty much everything (finger mullet, shrimp, shad, croaker and little crabs). But looking at the reports it looks like the surf is loaded with shrimp so you shouldn't have problems getting some. Your on the right track with the birds, just drive down the seawall until you see some action and start fishing.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Chase4556 said:


> I assume by a wading net, you mean a small landing net to use to scoop up the little critters? I could see where that would be handy! :spineyes:
> 
> I will keep looking around on here and see what you guys seem to be using, go pick some up, and just give it a try, thats all you can do right? I will work on my presentation techniques in the pool, and see what I can get down. Hopefully it will pay off with at least a couple hook up's this weekend.
> 
> Thanks guys!


No, he means a net to land trout or other fish. When you're wade fishing, it can be very difficult to grab a fish, and when there is a school close by you don't want to waste time. At places like Academy there is a section for wade fishing gear...if you can spend the money, get a wade fishing belt, small net (not a big boat landing net), clip on stringer with float, and if you want you can get a tackle box that attaches to the belt. Also make sure you have a good pair of needle nose pliers or other fish removing instrument, or you'll have a tough time dealing with deep hooked specks, and especially if you catch a gafftop.

As for bait, shrimp is much better than live fish, but if you can get small croakers those are a great bait for larger trout. Mullet can sometimes be good, but there are times when they won't get much of a notice in the surf.

good luck


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

awsome, I think i'm about to head to academy and pick up the map, and the other essentials you guys suggest. Hopefully, i will start making this a weekly outing. All of my buddies are up in college station, and I'm the only one that stayed here for college...haha SO, I will just start going fishing every weekend instead of being lazy.


----------



## Drainplug (Aug 27, 2008)

Since no one has mentioned the humble, yet lovable, Sylvan Beach pier in La Porte, I will. They have been catching lots of specks there over the last couple of weeks. Four bucks to get on the pier and they have a good bait shop with live there...For the most part folks are free shrimping live shrimp to get them but here is one that took a liking to my 20 year old Bagley's Finger Mullet Lure.This is a poor quality pic from my cell phone last Thursday night but its a darn good fish. If I had been entered in STAR it would have not been tossed back and I would probably been in the running...28.5" and fat as they come.


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

*What to use*

Chase, if you decide to go with the pint of shrimp they have these corks called Alameda rattlers if I'm not mistaken. There plastic, green bottom orange top, they sound like they have about 20 bb's in them they work great. I would put the shrimp about 2' to 3' foot under it. Pop the hell out of the cork every so often. The longer the line between the shrimp and cork the harder to cast. I don't fish with bait that often and I don't know what kind of rod and reels you fish with, but to fish in the surf with shrimp and lures you can't use big stuff that is designed for bull reds and sharks. When you go to Academy don't get caught up in all the BS they have to sell. I have been using the same color Norton sand eels for years and they still work GREAT. One color that I use in dirtier water is called Roach, the other color I use in better looking water is Plum with Chartreuse tail. Rig them on an 1/8 to 1/4 once bass assassin jig heads or the Norton screw lock jig heads( I think thats what the Nortons are called) For topwaters get you a big nasty Superspook in bone, chrome blue or black back and get you a pink full size skitterwalk. I just hope that this helps you and I want to express to you and everyone else this is just my philosophy.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, I'm fishing with spinning setups. 7' rod, medium action, with a pfleuger reel. Nothing special, was a like 50 dollar combo at Gander Mountain. Just went and picked up a 6' 6" rod combo from academy today... $27 that way I can decently equip my buddy with a setup. Have to go get him a license tomorrow as well.

Anyone have suggestions for a place to fish friday evening? I'm going to take the same guys I'm taking sunday morning down, and see if we cant pick somthing up. I'm thinking SLP friday night, then Freeport/Surfside sunday morning.


----------



## WorkingTops (Jul 2, 2008)

If your going to fishing at night, I find it better to use dark colors for plastics and tops.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

well, just tomorrow night i am. I think we are going to hit the SLP pier...


----------



## WorkingTops (Jul 2, 2008)

For night use dark. During the day use light colors like bone, white and chartreuse.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

we went out there...the bite wasnt too hot. Fished cut bait, artificial, and live bait.

I hooked up with a 19 inch red fish, got him up. Surprisingly, caught him on a flounder rig on frozen shrimp...haha. Got a few good bites, but nothing past the red.

Going tomorrow morning to do some wading. I will probably head south from galveston on the seawall, on the way back last night I was seeing where all the beach access points are. So we will see what we want to do.


----------



## dtmcdani (Jul 28, 2008)

*good advise*

hey chase, don't forget to pick up an extra long stringer, 20 ft+. This time of year there are tons of sharks in the surf. And please get use to wearing your PFD when fishing the surf. Get one with pockets and you'll learn to love the convenience. You may never need it but when you do, it may save your life. Just last Tuesday, my wife and kids were out in front of Salt grass on 14th street. We were fishing with finger mullet on the bottom not catching anything but getting cut off every other bait. As we were walking back to the beach from the 2nd sand bar when my wife stepped into a deep hole that was over her head. we weren't 30 yards from the beach and tide was very low. we have been fishing in galveston for 15 yrs and that is the first time anything like that has happened. point is, you never know. If you fish alone sometimes, wear it.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Also........When buying your wading/landing net, make sure you get one that floats. Otherwise it sinks and drags on the bottom and fills up with grass....if you are on the grass flats. Plus it will stay out of your feet while wading. A long stringer in the surf is highly recommended. Sharks will come steal your catch and if your fish are close to your legs, that's when you get bit. ALSO.......Get a hookout or a good set of pliers for unhooking fish.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah, the belt i got came with a nice long stringer, and I put a big D clip on it, for any possible need of a quick release.  haha, but sadly, with how this morning went, i wont need it.

Went and fished jamaica beach I guess it was? And uhhh...yeah, it was horrible. The surf was HUGE, but I had drove all the way down there, and was at least getting in the water. Caught a few small sand trout, then decided it was time to go home.
-


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Chase4556 said:


> yeah, the belt i got came with a nice long stringer, and I put a big D clip on it, for any possible need of a quick release.


That D-clip won't be quick if you have a 6'+ shark charge it and try to take it (and you). i would do away with it. i just run the sringer through my belt and leave it hanging where if somthing does grab it it can run with it, if you got a mess of fish you can always tie a slip knot, or upgrade to a floating basket. usually they are worth the extra $$$


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Slim-N-None said:


> That D-clip won't be quick if you have a 6'+ shark charge it and try to take it (and you). i would do away with it. i just run the sringer through my belt and leave it hanging where if somthing does grab it it can run with it, if you got a mess of fish you can always tie a slip knot, or upgrade to a floating basket. usually they are worth the extra $$$


Live life on the wild side? haha, no. I have a floating basket, and will figure somthing out. BUT, at the rate i have been going, i wont have anything on the stringer anyway.


----------

